# New Roamio Update: Problems with Tivo HD transfer



## drlovety (Dec 1, 2007)

I got a new Roamio this week and was transferring my programs from my old Tivo HD (what a painfully slow and long process). Anyway, this morning I saw the blue light off and immediately knew there was an error that happened overnight. It looks like I had an update which wiped out my future transfers from my To Do List, which is a big pain because it's a very slow process to add these programs to the queue. Anyway, the bigger problem is the two Tivos are no longer communicating and I can no longer transfer between tivos. On the Roamio I get error C423. I'm assuming this is because of some update that I got last nite as it was working previously. Any ideas? Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Go to Settings & Messages / Settings / Network / Connect to Tivo Service
Let it complete and it should allow transfers again.


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmmm....Just noticed my roamio's blue light came on about 30 minutes ago. Do they install updates this time of night?


----------



## drlovety (Dec 1, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Go to Settings & Messages / Settings / Network / Connect to Tivo Service
> Let it complete and it should allow transfers again.


I've done that multiple times today, on both machines, it doesn't change the outcome. Additionally, I've disconnected both boxes from power, I even hardwired the boxes, bypassing wifi altogether. Hmmm.. Thanks for offering help.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

hhh222 said:


> Hmmm....Just noticed my roamio's blue light came on about 30 minutes ago. Do they install updates this time of night?


blue light normally means transferring.. and if there's e.g. an interrupted transfer, they will then continue it later.

IIRC, nowadays Tivos will reboot 'at some point' to install updates (years ago, they used to reboot at 2AM, even screwing up scheduled recordings.. supposedly nowadays they avoid scheduled recordings and hopefully add an hour of padding in there).


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I'm having the same trouble. I can't transfer from older S3 boxes to my Roamio Pro. I can however, transfer from Roamio to my S3 boxes. The Roamio says it can't find any of the older boxes. But they do show up on my shows page. The other issue was that I had to get my cable card re-paired. What was really interesting is that when you looking at cable card or Tuning adapter diagnostics and you go test channels, it says no channels are available. I think that is related to the updated software. I just bought a new OTA Roamio, but I haven't tried to set it up yet. I think I'll wait until the smoke clears on the update. Will put in a case tomorrow. I'm glad to know I'm not alone in my problems anymore.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

There is something up with the latest update that was rolled out to Roamio and Bolt devices. Neither my Bolt or my Roamio can access my TiVo HD or Series3 devices. For a while the Bolt could and the Roamio could not. But after my Bolt updated last night it can no longer access the S3 class devices.

I think TiVo is going to have to fix this one - the hardest part will be making them aware of it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

My Roamio has updated itself to 20.6.3.RC7 and I tried to access the S3 from it and it gave me error C423 last night.

I have checked www.tivo.com/help/c423 and have a theory that there are ports that need to be opened on the router.


----------



## jafi (Jun 16, 2009)

wtkflhn said:


> I'm having the same trouble. I can't transfer from older S3 boxes to my Roamio Pro. I can however, transfer from Roamio to my S3 boxes. The Roamio says it can't find any of the older boxes. But they do show up on my shows page.


This is exactly the same issue I'm having - new Roamio delivered several days ago - updated, upgraded, let it sit for 48 hours etc. I've transferred recordings from the Roamio to the 2 S3's I have. The Roamio sees the S3's shows the icon and the TIVO service number but when I try to access it I get the C423 error. I've rebooted all 3 - forced updates, etc. no go from the Roamio side.

I can't get into to TivoOnline yet - the login issue documented elsewhere......


----------



## drlovety (Dec 1, 2007)

I contacted TiVo chat and they are aware of the situation and have forwarded the information to their software engineers. My workaround has been using kmttg software and pytivo. Basically I copy from my old TiVO to my computer and then push to the new tivo. Good times. Oh, Tivo Chat had no ETA.


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

Agent86 said:


> There is something up with the latest update that was rolled out to Roamio and Bolt devices. Neither my Bolt or my Roamio can access my TiVo HD or Series3 devices. For a while the Bolt could and the Roamio could not. But after my Bolt updated last night it can no longer access the S3 class devices.
> 
> I think TiVo is going to have to fix this one - the hardest part will be making them aware of it.


Same issue and have opened up a ticket also.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Both my Roamio Basic & Premiere have been updated to 20.6.3.RC7.

When trying to access my S3 from the Roamio I get the C423 error.

When I try to access my S3 from my Premiere using the old SD menus it works! When I change the Premiere to HD menus, it fails with the C423 error. So accessing the S3 using SD menus works, but fails using HD menus.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Same problem here. The TiVoHD can see the Roamio, I can talk to both TiVos with kmttg, but the Roamio can't see the TiVoHD. 

It's especially annoying because I've been having the problem on the TiVoHD where the HDMI keeps going in and out. I had been transferring programs to the Roamio to watch them so I wouldn't have to swear at the HDMI problems.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

worachj said:


> When I try to access my S3 from my Premiere using the old SD menus it works! When I change the Premiere to HD menus, it fails with the C423 error. So accessing the S3 using SD menus works, but fails using HD menus.


That's interesting. So I wonder if it's an issue with displaying the S3 SD menu for the file transfer with the HD menu updates for the Bolt (I don't think we got any on the Roamio but there could be some shared code base)?

Scott


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> That's interesting. So I wonder if it's an issue with displaying the S3 SD menu for the file transfer with the HD menu updates for the Bolt (I don't think we got any on the Roamio but there could be some shared code base)?
> 
> Scott


The SD menus on the Premiere doesn't have to do all the server calls like the HD menus. So it wouldn't surprise me that something done for HD side of the Bolt/Roamio/Premiere broke the communication with the SD (S3) side. SD to SD communication works, and SD to HD works, but the HD to SD is broken.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> My Roamio has updated itself to 20.6.3.RC7 and I tried to access the S3 from it and it gave me error C423 last night.
> 
> I have checked www.tivo.com/help/c423 and have a theory that there are ports that need to be opened on the router.


Recently chatted with Tivo and they are working on a fix.


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

Has anyone found a workaround for error C423 (broken streaming between Roamio and older S3's?)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

chart said:


> Has anyone found a workaround for error C423 (broken streaming between Roamio and older S3's?)


The only workaround at the moment would be to transfer from the S3/HD to a PC and then from the PC to the Roamio.

Scott


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I just received my Roamio OTA from the current Tivo sale. I hooked it up last night to my network which includes my 1 year old Roamio OTA as well as a Mini in the bedroom. At first all boxes were seeing each other. After transfering 3 shows from my 1 year old Roamio to the new Roamio OTA I get the dreaded C423 error. Now neither the Mini nor my 1 year old Roamio sees the new Roamio. However I can record and use the new Roamio just fine. If Tivo can not fix this issue within my 30 day return window the new Roamio is going back. Completely unacceptable that these units can not see or work with each other. All boxes are connected with ethernet. The problem is not with my network. I am now out of ideas other than just sending the newest box back to Tivo. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gene Olson (Jan 11, 2017)

Good News! Tivo has a fix for the problem!

I was having the same problem with 4 generations of Tivo, HD, Premier, Roamio, Bolt.

In my home, all the boxes could see each other, and Playing/transferring was possible between all my Tivos, except that none of the other Tivos could transfer from the HD. The problem appeared on the (approx) December 1 update.

I reported it immediately, and Tivo opened a bug report.

Early this morning I received an update on my Tivo Bolt, and I am happy to report my Bolt can now see and transfer files from my HD. So far my other Tivos have not yet received the update, but I have not yet rebooted them.

It was my understanding that I was on the early rollout list for this particular bug. I have no idea what the general rollout schedule is.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Gene Olson said:


> It was my understanding that I was on the early rollout list for this particular bug. I have no idea what the general rollout schedule is.


As far as I can see, this fix is part of the 20.6.3 RC13 software update that rolled out yesterday. It fixed my transfer issue as well, allowing my Roamio, now, to pull shows from my Series 2.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> As far as I can see, this fix is part of the 20.6.3 RC13 software update that rolled out yesterday. It fixed my transfer issue as well, allowing my Roamio, now, to pull shows from my Series 2.


But did not fix my problem of one Roamio OTA randomly not seeing the other Roamio OTA or establishing a secure enough connection to hold while transferring a recording from one Roamio to the other when both Roamios can see each other.

If the only problem is the C423 error the new download may be resolving that.

There still seems to be parallel problems at work where intermittent network connections may be generating the C423 errors in some instances.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> As far as I can see, this fix is part of the 20.6.3 RC13 software update that rolled out yesterday. It fixed my transfer issue as well, allowing my Roamio, now, to pull shows from my Series 2.


MIKE, I'm curious. What are you using your S2 for? In this day of pretty much all digital tv. I have one, too. Which use to record from the analog modulator from my cband satellite dish.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wtkflhn said:


> MIKE, I'm curious. What are you using your S2 for? In this day of pretty much all digital tv. I have one, too. Which use to record from the analog modulator from my cband satellite dish.


Yep, still in use here 11 years later, as the bedroom TiVo with input from a digital-to-analog OTA transmission converter box. Has served me well with lifetime, and so I've been happy to continue using it. It actually is one of the Series 2 units manufactured by Toshiba, in a box with a DVD player/recorder, which has offered great convenience--one box, one cable to the TV, a single remote, a unified UI; wish that sort of innovation was still around.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

just4tivo said:


> But did not fix my problem of one Roamio OTA randomly not seeing the other Roamio OTA or establishing a secure enough connection to hold while transferring a recording from one Roamio to the other when both Roamios can see each other.
> 
> If the only problem is the C423 error the new download may be resolving that.
> 
> There still seems to be parallel problems at work where intermittent network connections may be generating the C423 errors in some instances.


Seeming to confirm, again, a hardware issue/deficiency warranting a warranty replacement.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Seeming to confirm, again, a hardware issue/deficiency warranting a warranty replacement.


That's the next step. I did purchase the TiVo 3 year warranty so TiVo will replace the bad Roamio OTA with a refurb Roamio OTA,

I found out today that the 2 years remaining of the 3 year warranty does not transfer to the replacement refurb Roamio OTA. TiVo will transfer the lifetime service to the replacement refurb Roamio... but only once. If I have another in warranty failure they will want to charge me $199 to transfer the lifetime service to a subsequent replacement Roamio OTA.

The replacement refurb Roamio only has the 90 day standard warranty so I get gypped out of the 2 remaining years of the 3 year warranty I paid for. It has been my experience, and standard industry practice, that honorable and ethical electronics manufacturers transfer the remaining warranty to the replacement units... but not TiVo.

I'll RMA the problem Roamio OTA and when it arrives make the call to transfer the lifetime service and then put it and the good Roamio OTA with lifetime service on craigslist hopefully losing only a few hundred bucks with my TiVo experiment.

Too bad... TiVo looked so good on paper and while it worked it was GREAT but their support is underwhelming, their service policies are insulting to their customers, and their hardware does not do what it is advertised to do.

Live and learn.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> If he did that, then he lose the DVD recording capability - they are not being made anymore.


 We're talking about a problem Roamio OTA no t the Toshiba TiVo with DVD recording capability mentioned by Mikeguy.

Seems enough Roamio OTAs have died to create an inventory of refurbs.
TiVo has refurb replacement Roamios OTAs in stock for replacement purposes.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

just4tivo said:


> We're talking about a problem Roamio OTA no t the Toshiba TiVo with DVD recording capability mentioned by Mikeguy.


Yes, I know, and that threw me off since it was within the last few posts.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

just4tivo said:


> That's the next step. I did purchase the TiVo 3 year warranty so TiVo will replace the bad Roamio OTA with a refurb Roamio OTA,
> 
> I found out today that the 2 years remaining of the 3 year warranty does not transfer to the replacement refurb Roamio OTA. TiVo will transfer the lifetime service to the replacement refurb Roamio... but only once. If I have another in warranty failure they will want to charge me $199 to transfer the lifetime service to a subsequent replacement Roamio OTA.
> 
> The replacement refurb Roamio only has the 90 day standard warranty so I get gypped out of the 2 remaining years of the 3 year warranty I paid for. It has been my experience, and standard industry practice, that honorable and ethical electronics manufacturers transfer the remaining warranty to the replacement units... but not TiVo.


Interesting. My experience in recent years has seemed to be that the consumer gets the warranty that comes with the replacement product--if a refurb., then the shorter refurb. warranty (if, in fact, it is shorter). Although I sometimes have seen a company pass on the remainder of the original, regular warranty period to the replacement product, where that remaining period was shorter than the full warranty--SanDisk has done that, when the replacement product was not a refurb.

I guess another way to look at the original extended warranty here is that you didn't lose out on anything, as you had coverage if the TiVo broke down between years 2 and 3, but yours needed replacement earlier. But I understand your position as well, which TiVo would like you to pay for--basically, TiVo's position is, the extended warranty is for a 1-time occurrence, on the original product alone. You could read the actual insurance policy you purchased to check that out. But good for us all to know.

This really is an education for everyone, to remember to fully check out a new purchase during the original, free-return period, rather than relying on a warranty period.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Interesting. My experience in recent years has seemed to be that the consumer gets the warranty that comes with the replacement product--if a refurb., then the shorter refurb. warranty (if, in fact, it is shorter). Although I sometimes have seen a company pass on the remainder of the original, regular warranty period to the replacement product, where that remaining period was shorter than the full warranty--SanDisk has done that, when the replacement product was not a refurb.
> 
> I guess another way to look at the original extended warranty here is that you didn't lose out on anything, as you had coverage if the TiVo broke down between years 2 and 3, but yours needed replacement earlier. But I understand your position as well, which TiVo would like you to pay for--basically, TiVo's position is, the extended warranty is for a 1-time occurrence, on the original product alone. You could read the actual insurance policy you purchased to check that out. But good for us all to know.
> 
> This really is an education for everyone, to remember to fully check out a new purchase during the original, free-return period, rather than relying on a warranty period.


This has been talked about in the past allot. TiVo's extended warranty has been a one time use extended warranty for some time now.

In the past (and I assume it still is in effect now) if a person wanted to they could purchase another extended warranty for the replacement unit within the 90 day warranty period of the replacement unit.

With the Bolts if you pay monthly or annually you get an on going extended warranty for as long a you continue to pay monthly or annually. Which makes buying extended warranties basically only an option for people getting "all in" (formally lifetime) service.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> This has been talked about in the past allot. TiVo's extended warranty has been a one time use extended warranty for some time now.
> 
> In the past (and I assume it still is in effect now) if a person wanted to they could purchase another extended warranty for the replacement unit within the 90 day warranty period of the replacement unit.
> 
> With the Bolts if you pay monthly or annually you get an on going extended warranty for as long a you continue to pay monthly or annually. Which makes buying extended warranties basically only an option for people getting "all in" (formally lifetime) service.


It's all the insurance biz and statistics, baby.

The on-going extended warranty feature ("Continual Care") also applies to the Roamios, I believe, with monthly or annual subscriptions; I don't recall as to earlier boxes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Just found the TiVo extended warranty limitation language, in the extended warranty policy:


> *3. LIMIT OF LIABILITY*
> Maximum liability under this Contract shall be the cost of: (I) one replacement with a Product of like grade and quality or (II) reimbursement of the retail price paid for the products minus the sales tax. This Contract provides for only the one-time replacement of the Product with another Product of like grade and quality. This Contract will expire at the time of this replacement or reimbursement for replacement or term expiration and the covered Product becomes the property of Service Net and We may, at Our discretion, require the Product to be returned to Us (or Our designee) at Our expense. Service Net reserves the right to replace the Product with a remanufactured or refurbished Product


Extended Warranty Service Agreement


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Just found the TiVo extended warranty limitation language, in the extended warranty policy:
> Extended Warranty Service Agreement


It says what it says and that's how it is... BUT, what that says is NOT how the extended warranty was explained to me when I bought my Roamio and extended warranty direct from TiVo and when I bought the extended warranty from TiVo for my Amazon purchased Roamio.

Smarter to buy a warranty from Square Trade where if they decide they don't want to fix it they refund the purchase price of the product. No refurb with diminished resale value... just money. With what you paid back in your wallet you can go shopping for a new one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

You might be right as to Square Trade. On the flip side, I sometimes get super deals and would prefer the replacement product, as my deal was so much lower than the current price.

And if the salespersons explained matters differently, you have an issue with TiVo--but good luck with that, as my guess is TiVo would say that the written language controls and you should have double-checked it and objected at the time and cancelled the extended warranty policy then (but really, would you have?).


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> You might be right as to Square Trade. On the flip side, I sometimes get super deals and would prefer the replacement product, as my deal was so much lower than the current price.
> 
> And if the salespersons explained matters differently, you have an issue with TiVo--but good luck with that, as my guess is TiVo would say that the written language controls and you should have double-checked it and objected at the time and cancelled the extended warranty policy then (but really, would you have?).


I listen to what people say and take them at their word especially businesses. I had no reason to review the fine print of the TiVo extended warranty as it was explained to me to being in step with industry standard warranty practice.

For sure the written terms control and it's tough luck for me but since TiVo is penny wise and customer service foolish I will vote with my wallet based on this experience.

Some people (businesses) make money despite their best efforts not to and TiVo is a great example. Perfectly positioned to ride the Tsunami of current and future cord cutters TiVo has the perfect product in the Roamio OTA but their poor support along with consumer unfriendly warranties (both 90 day standard and extended), and slow response to resolve tech (software) problems will cost them dearly in the end .

As viewers flee the high prices of both cable and Sat TV TiVo could sit back and ring the register but they choose to be a pimple on the behind of subscription viewing.

TiVo can lead, follow, or get out of the way. IMO their choice is clear.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I understand your feelings, but I must say that I've received friendly, helpful service from TiVo. Having said that, I've required very little, and no tech. assistance for 1-1/2 years (and so, pre-Rovi). I've also received nice "extras" from TiVo--a slide pro remote thrown in with a new TiVo purchase already on "special."

I have to say that, as a general matter, tech. support just sucks all over (I don't do Apple--is Apple better?). I find that I get the best help and support from user forums, such that I rarely deal with the companies themselves nowadays (PC hardware the exception, when still under warranty). And I've found warranties shrinking to TiVo levels, most recently with a portable audio player from Sony. Sigh.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> I understand your feelings, but I must say that I've received friendly, helpful service from TiVo. Having said that, I've required very little, and no tech. assistance for 1-1/2 years (and so, pre-Rovi). I've also received nice "extras" from TiVo--a slide pro remote thrown in with a new TiVo purchase already on "special."
> 
> I have to say that, as a general matter, tech. support just sucks all over (I don't do Apple--is Apple better?). I find that I get the best help and support from user forums, such that I rarely deal with the companies themselves nowadays (PC hardware the exception, when still under warranty). And I've found warranties shrinking to TiVo levels, most recently with a portable audio player from Sony. Sigh.


Just reviewed the actual service contract/extended warranty sheet I received from TiVo at the time I purchased the first Roamio and the language differs from your link. Conspicuously absent is reference to "one replacement" so while your link controls the extended warranty today my document controls my agreement with TiVo.

Consumer electronics industry's common implementation of warranty is for a replacement unit to receive the unused balance of the the original unit's warranty coverage both included warranty and extended warranty.

You are fortunate to not have needed support especially when so much is manufactured so poorly these days.

Apple tech support is free under warranty and surprisingly competent and out of warranty tech support is a mere $19.95 per incident. Applecare, both the included one year and the extended coverage, extends the unused portion of warranty to a replacement unit regardless of how many units are replaced or repaired under the warranty as most of the reputable electronics manufacturers do.

The question should not be how little we will accept for our money but rather getting what we paid for... no more and no less.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, still in use here 11 years later, as the bedroom TiVo with input from a digital-to-analog OTA transmission converter box. Has served me well with lifetime, and so I've been happy to continue using it. It actually is one of the Series 2 units manufactured by Toshiba, in a box with a DVD player/recorder, which has offered great convenience--one box, one cable to the TV, a single remote, a unified UI; wish that sort of innovation was still around.


 I wish my S2 TIVO had lifetime. But I can't complain about it too much. TIVO gave it to me several years ago. My first TIVO was an S2 single tuner and it died. I bought a S3 to replace it with lifetime. When I called in to cancel service on the the dead S2, they said, "Oh no, your a good customer. Let us send you another one." So, that's how I got it. All I had to do in mtce was replace the hard drive. I've got a S3 652 that needs some work on it. When I get that done, I'll probably retire it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I received an email from tivo customer service regarding my support issue regarding the inability to MRV from a TivoHD to a Roamio. I was told the issue was resolved. It wasn't fixed, I'm still on software 20.6.3 RC7. I called and was told the software roll out is on hold. The software generated new bugs. They hope to have updated software by mid February.

It sounds like one of the new issues occurs when you try to force a network connection.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lew said:


> I received an email from tivo customer service regarding my support issue regarding the inability to MRV from a TivoHD to a Roamio. I was told the issue was resolved. It wasn't fixed, I'm still on software 20.6.3 RC7. I called and was told the software roll out is on hold. The software generated new bugs. They hope to have updated software by mid February.
> 
> It sounds like one of the new issues occurs when you try to force a network connection.


A number of people who reported getting RC13 are now getting RC15 so hopefully they resolved the issue relatively quickly and updates will resume?

Scott


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> A number of people who reported getting RC13 are now getting RC15 so hopefully they resolved the issue relatively quickly and updates will resume?
> 
> Scott


I got the impression RC15 wasn't working either and they were hoping for mid February. The CSR I spoke to had to put me on hold a couple of times and check with someone else.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

RC15 just spooled to both my Roamio OTA units.

Guess TiVo engineers slept through Programmer 101 cause they keep spooling software that requires a restart but doe not initiate the restart.
We have to drill down the menu to see that a software spool will install PENDING RESTART and manually initiate that restart.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

just4tivo said:


> RC15 just spooled to both my Roamio OTA units.
> 
> Guess TiVo engineers slept through Programmer 101 cause they keep spooling software that requires a restart but doe not initiate the restart.
> We have to drill down the menu to see that a software spool will install PENDING RESTART and manually initiate that restart.


Not sure what you mean as TiVo's will download the update during the normal service connection and then schedule the reboot and actual update for around 2am.

Scott


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> Not sure what you mean as TiVo's will download the update during the normal service connection and then schedule the reboot and actual update for around 2am.
> 
> Scott


Both my Roamios received the RC13 the a few days ago and did not restart on their own for 2 days.
They both noted "pending restart" under last connection to TiVo.
I had to initiate the restart on both to install RC13.

Same "pending restart" notation with DC15. Since RC13 did not restart on its own after a couple days I expected the same thing with RC15 so I initiated the restart.

My experience over a few decades with other platforms (Dish, DirecTV, Apple, generic PCs, etc) is that when a firmware update spools which requires a restart to install that the last command spooled is a restart so the new firmware loads.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

just4tivo said:


> My experience over a few decades with other platforms (Dish, DirecTV, Apple, generic PCs, etc) is that when a firmware update spools which requires a restart to install that the last command spooled is a restart so the new firmware loads.


Your TiVo's should have rebooted after the RC13 download around 2AM as I mentioned so that's odd that they did not. Do you have any scheduled recordings in that 2am-6am time frame that might have stopped it from doing so? Ours have always rebooted automatically (and we've had TiVo's since 2000) although I'll admit that usually I'm reading here and some times pre-emptively restart after it's downloaded the update. I know the last update (RC7) restarted automatically.

Scott


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> Your TiVo's should have rebooted after the RC13 download around 2AM as I mentioned so that's odd that they did not. Do you have any scheduled recordings in that 2am-6am time frame that might have stopped it from doing so? Ours have always rebooted automatically (and we've had TiVo's since 2000) although I'll admit that usually I'm reading here and some times pre-emptively restart after it's downloaded the update. I know the last update (RC7) restarted automatically.
> 
> Scott


I agree that both Roamios should have restarted but they didn't after 2 days.

No recordings were scheduled but no restart to load the RC13 or RC15


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Does RC15 let you MRV from a tivo HD to a Roamio?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lew said:


> Does RC15 let you MRV from a tivo HD to a Roamio?


I presume so, as I now can transfer from my Series 2 to my Roamio, starting with RC13 and continuing on with RC15.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I presume so, as I now can transfer from my Series 2 to my Roamio, starting with RC13 and continuing on with RC15.


Thanks. I was wondering if RC15 was really a roll back. Guess not


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lew said:


> I received an email from tivo customer service regarding my support issue regarding the inability to MRV from a TivoHD to a Roamio. I was told the issue was resolved. It wasn't fixed, I'm still on software 20.6.3 RC7. I called and was told the software roll out is on hold. The software generated new bugs. They hope to have updated software by mid February.
> 
> It sounds like one of the new issues occurs when you try to force a network connection.


We just got RC15 on our Roamio Pro last night and this issue is resolved. I had not made any special request so it seems like updates are still rolling out (We went straight from RC7 to RC15).

Scott


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

My Roamio Pro with RC15 was able to transfer a whole bunch or recordings from a Tivo HD, so the problem is indeed fixed.

One caveat is that in Tivo app for Android, if I look at My Shows and select one of the shows that was transferred from the Tivo HD, then the app will crash. Happens every time. This does not not happen in the iOS app, so it seems to be a bug in the Android app only. The Android app works fine with shows that were recorded on the Roamio.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I see I am not the only one with this issue.

I am trying to transfer stuff from my TivoHD to a Roamio OTA but it will only do it wirelessly (which is painful to to do). So I hooked the ethernet up to the Series 3 (HD) and tried to do that too but it wants to transfer it via wifi. So I unhooked the wireless adapter on the TivoHD and now it says "cant find program" even though the OTA "Sees" everything on the TivoHD. It shows connected via ethernet (both units are).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Since you just switched from WiFi to Ethernet I would start by rebooting both TiVo's and whatever Ethernet devices you have connecting the 2 (including the prior Wifi connection).

Scott


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I rebooted both Tivo's and the modem. Hooked it up and it did allow me to transfer 2 shows from the TivoHD to the Roamio. But then it just crashed and would say "Tivo not connected" (which it is) when I tried to transfer. There is one show that say its no longer on the drive yet it is (I can play it on the TivoHD just fine)

Whats weird is to go from Roamio to TivoHD had no issues but the other way is nothing but issues.


----------

